# Strange '65/66 frame code.



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

New member... Could anyone identify this GTO convertible frame code? The part number is 3864507 and the production code is 0355N1. The frame has the code for A.O. Smith stamped on it. I cannot locate the part number 3864507 in any reference book. Thanks. 
.....Mark


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

I should also add that the frame is a replacement frame I bought for this 1966 GTO convertible in July 2005 from Sundell. I'm guessing it is an interchange frame as it is boxed and seems to match up the old frame very well. Just wondering what it came off of. Lots of bright folks out there...
0355N1
3864507


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

frame nos. are not usual MPC parts listed, incl. the number you show.


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

I suspect it is an interchangeable convertible Chevelle frame... But I cannot find that number in the Chevelle reference manuals either.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Any chance you have a number on top of the frame rail behind the rear tire, drivers side?


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a number up there but I didn't write it down. I thought it was a VIN from the original car and didn't apply.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It is the vin. But I believe it should have the year and if it's pontiac, by looking at the numbers. Unless you're looking for different info...


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought this code, 0355N1, indicated March 5th, 1965 1st shift.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Could very well be, but sorry, I can't answer that......


----------



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've heard that the 64 65 buick skylark and olds f85/cutlass used the same frame as well. Could be one of those maybe?


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

It might. I don't know the codes for those frames...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

chevelle frames are shorter unless it is from an elcamino or station wagon. buick and olds are the same dimensions as pontiac.


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the frame code...

5K170049


----------

